# random question



## canyonfootball07 (Nov 29, 2008)

This question has probably been answered before, but I was wondering if when making towers or surrounds if it is possible to use car audio component crossovers for the ht application?


----------



## Aaron Gilbert (Nov 12, 2008)

You're talking about passive crossovers from component speakers, yes? If so, then it's possible, but not advisable, unless you're also using the same woofers and tweeters that came with those crossovers. While using a specific crossover with a completely different set of drivers can work, the chance of it sounding as good as a crossover designed specifically for your drivers is extremely slim. And there's a rather large chance that it could sound downright bad.

If you're talking about active electronic crossovers, that has a better chance of working well. However, the complexity and cost needed to setup such a system properly precludes it's use for satellite speakers in almost all home situations.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If you are looking for premade passive crossovers, both Parts Express and Madisound make (and can recommend if you call/email) passive crossovers for use with their speaker equipment.

If you just have some car ones laying around, then it's worth a try. The most important thing is to get 4 Ohm (or whatever the Xover was designed for) speakers. 4 Ohm is used more in car and 8 Ohm for home woofers. Now that all goes out the window with line arrays, multi driver arrangesments, 2.5 way speakers, etc. but for simple WMT or WT (Woofer Mid Tweeter or Woofer Tweeter) designs 8 Ohms is more common for home applications.

Hope this helps some. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## canyonfootball07 (Nov 29, 2008)

yes, it does. Thank you


----------

